

Ask HN: What programming language do you use for system administration? - yr

What programming language do you use for system administration, infrastructure and deployments ?
======
hnfwerr
For Linux/Unix systems, definetely shell scripts (or perl for more complicates
tasks).

Those are everywhere by default.

~~~
shortlived
I prefer ruby for scripting but if you are working on multiple *nix systems
then you really do need to stick with "the basics".

------
digamber_kamat
For my sysadmin work involves 1\. Backups 2\. Installation 3\. Performance
monitoring 4\. Configuration management

And the only thing I use for this is Shell scripts. In fact I am not sure if
there is any other option. But then I am not a system administrator, its my
part time duty.

------
wladimir
Only Python, these days.

In very rare cases (when it's simply a sequential list of commands) I still
use shell scripts, but I try to replace them with Python programs as soon as
any logic, text/data processing or sane error handling is needed.

------
runjake
Shell & Perl, in that order. I'd like to use Python & Ruby, I've just been
through the motions with Perl so many times over the years, I end up using it.
Unless it requires a CPAN download, then Python/Ruby.

------
mryan
Sysadmin: Python, Perl and bash. Infra: Python and bash Deployments: Fabric
(so, more Python)

------
madhouse
shell, perl & python, whichever fits the particular task best.

Cron jobs & similar are usually shell, various helper scripts are perl, and my
deployment system is written in python.

------
davewongillies
bash & ruby for general scripts

puppet for infrastructure configuration

bash, ruby and/or capistrano for deployments

------
palguay
perl + CPAN and bash .

